# Red Mulch



## cuco de cuba (Feb 7, 2013)

I know its not safe to use colored or dyed mulch in the enclosure. But would it be harmful to my redfoot babies if they came in contact with it when they get taken outside for exercise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2013)

My first gut response was to say that no, it wouldn't be harmful.


----------



## cuco de cuba (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats what i thought but i wouldnt want anything to happen to my babies!! Thanks for the response, hopefully someone else has some more information about the subject!


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would not think so. The only thing i would be worried about is the red stain. Staining their feet and shells..


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 7, 2013)

Why take the chance when mulch is soooo cheap its only 2.50 a bag here in houston can you put cypress mulch in if not just put him where there is no mulch safety over sorrow i always say


----------



## theEastCoastTurtle (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree better safe than sorry. Hope the best for you and you're torts.


----------



## cuco de cuba (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys!) I like that concept of safety over sorrow, thanks for the advice.


----------

